# Tell me of W8 cranks



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Was trying to recall what I remember about twisting cranks* in W8 motors but I seem to believe it was a motor with more cylinders. 
* As in many coming back to the dealer with bad cranks due to failure.

Not trolling, just inquiring.
TBerk


----------

